
The Debunking Handbook Explains the Art of Shooting Down Misinformation - laktak
http://lifehacker.com/5863557/the-debunking-handbook-explains-the-art-of-shooting-down-misinformation
======
melling
Direct link to the handbook:
[https://skepticalscience.com/docs/Debunking_Handbook.pdf](https://skepticalscience.com/docs/Debunking_Handbook.pdf)

